# Media Room



## k0rww (Nov 8, 2006)

Display: Panasonic TC-P65V10 (Calibrated by CraigR)
Blu-ray: Oppo BDP-83
HDDVD: Toshiba XA2
DVD: Denon DVD5900
Amp: Denon AVR3808ci
Sub: Dual SVS PB12-Plus/2 < SVS AS-EQ1>
Sat: DirecTV (2)HR24 & (3)HR21 + MRV
Remote: URC MX-980/MRF-350
HTPC: Using Antec Fusion Remote Case, Intel i3 etc.
Media Room: 22 x 15 x 8.5 (No windows, one door)


----------



## Ttime17 (Oct 23, 2008)

How long have you had the OPPO and how do you compare it to other players (I'm assuming that you've had other players as the OPPO seems to be the second or third player a person gets...)

Thanks


----------



## k0rww (Nov 8, 2006)

I bought the Oppo 1/5/2010 and couldn't be happier. I had a Panasonic DPM-BD60 (Blu-ray) before and while it was better than the Samsung 1200 (Blu-ray), the Oppo was faster and did a much better job with DVDs than the Panasonic.
In addition, Oppo does an excellent job of firmware updates.

Richard


----------



## Ttime17 (Oct 23, 2008)

I settled on a Panasonic BD55 as I really like the dealer. I recently added an HDMI switch to my system and the BD55 doesn't like it at all. In order to get it to work I have to plug the projector directly into the player. I'm salivating over the OPPO's numbers and will probably make the plunge soon.


----------



## k0rww (Nov 8, 2006)

I can't help you with the HDMI switchability with the Oppo. I do use an HDMI switch for four DirecTV receivers. Now that I have multi-room viewing I will probably move some of the receivers into other rooms. The two HD players are connected directly to the AVR.

Richard


----------

